# Politics and the basing of CCG icebreakers



## MarkOttawa (11 Nov 2007)

And when will the ships ever be replaced (with usual copyright disclaimer)?

Politics warps icebreakers’ move
http://thechronicleherald.ca/Opinion/978012.html



> SAMUEL JOHNSON was wrong. The last refuge of scoundrels is not patriotism, but "budget constraints." When governments want to do something, they can always find the money. When they don’t want to act — or when they want to do something indefensible — they cite budget constraints.
> 
> Last month, for example, Fisheries Minister Loyola Hearn announced that Canada’s New Government — which is getting a bit long in the tooth now — was making "an investment of $12.2 million for the restoration of three buildings located on the Canadian Coast Guard base in Quebec City." The objective is to "enhance the area’s architectural landscape" in time for the 400th anniversary of the city’s founding.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

